
Show HN: FakeTag – A Chrome extension that turns your bookmark folders into tags - genggoro
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faketag/ldiciehcpokgkkgjfggeeljealplbkoo
======
genggoro
This extension allows you to use bookmark folders as tags by creating multiple
bookmarks that point to the same URL under different folders and treating them
as a single composite bookmark that has as many tags as its parent folders.
For more information, please read the manual [1].

[1]: [https://genggoen.blogspot.com/2019/06/faketag-userguide-
toc....](https://genggoen.blogspot.com/2019/06/faketag-userguide-toc.html)

